# Kennt jemmand mod_ftpd ( Apache 2 )

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich brauche Hilfe. Wie erstellt man Users mit Password?

Wie kann man Verzeichnis wechseln?

Wo liegt die config Datei von mod_ftpd?

Gruss Dave

----------

## benjamin200

Die benötigten Information solltest du hier finden:

http://www.outoforder.cc/projects/apache/mod_ftpd/

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich finde aber keine Anleitung   :Sad: 

Wo hat es eine?

Gruss Dave

----------

## Deever

Kann bitte jemand den Thread löschen und seinen Account sperren?

Danke.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Hotstuff

Es gibt schon dumme Leute aber echt   :Laughing: 

Gruss Dave

----------

## Disaronno

Moin

mod_ftpd wird in der Globalen httpd.conf konfiguriert. Alternativ kannst Du natürlich auch eine externe conf anlegen und darauf verweisen.

Die Dokumentation befindet sich in den Sourcen in dem Ordner "docs". Sie ist relativ gut und halte es von daher nicht für unbedingt nötig hier darauf weiter einzugehen. Hört sich gemein an und ist es auch   :Laughing: 

Die User bzw. Passwort Verwaltung wird so wie es ausschaut mit htpasswd erledigt (.htaccess). 

Siehe Apache Dokumentation

Ich persönlich rate dir aber dazu einen "echten" FTPD einzusetzen. Vsftpd und Proftpd sind sehr gut und relativ einfach zu konfigurieren. Sie lassen sich fast beliebig ausbauen und konfigurieren. Ich halte das auch für eine Sicherere Lösung als das Apache Modul (was nicht heist das das schlecht ist).

Mfg

----------

## benjamin200

http://www.outoforder.cc/downloads/mod_ftpd/mod_ftpd-0.13.0.tar.bz2

zieh die Datei, entpacke Sie und geh in das Verzeichnis */doc

Dort findest du das Manual  :Smile: 

Deever schrieb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann bitte jemand den Thread löschen und seinen Account sperren?
> 
> Danke. 
> ...

 

Sorry mir fehlen die Rechte  :Smile: 

Spass bei Seite, wir helfen dir natürlich gern weiter!

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## 76062563

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Es gibt schon dumme Leute aber echt  
> 
> Gruss Dave

 

Ich würd mal sagen du bist der Letzte der jemanden als dumm bezeichnen kann!

----------

## Hotstuff

Kannst ja weinen gehen    :Laughing: 

Gruss von Happy Dave   :Surprised: 

NB> Ist das hier eine Anbagerei oder der Gentoo Forum?

----------

## Lenz

HALLO? GEHT'S NOCH?

Forenregeln:

18. Und was eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, in letzter Zeit aber verhäuft vorkommt: Jegliche persönlichen Angriffe, Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen sind zu unterlassen. Verstößt ein Benutzer gegen diese Sitten, so wird sein Benutzerkonto ohne Vorwarnung gesperrt.

----------

## amne

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> HALLO? GEHT'S NOCH?
> 
> Forenregeln:
> 
> 18. Und was eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, in letzter Zeit aber verhäuft vorkommt: Jegliche persönlichen Angriffe, Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen sind zu unterlassen. Verstößt ein Benutzer gegen diese Sitten, so wird sein Benutzerkonto ohne Vorwarnung gesperrt.

 

Genau. Wenn jemand nicht allzu gut recherchierte und nicht konkrete Fragen stellt steht es jedem frei, diese nicht zu beantworten. Dumme Antworten und daraus resultierendes Geflame beiderseits sind jedoch nicht erwünscht.

----------

## Chr!s

[OT]

Naja, bisher empfinde ich Die OpenSource-Gemeinde relativ freundlich und

hilfbereit. Sollte jemand wirklich mal zu BLIND sein und nicht mit der 

Verwendung von Google vertraut sein, kann man dies auch überlesen!

Naja, und da das Internet KEIN rechtsfreier Raum ist, würde ich sowieso

etwas aufpassen was ich zu wem sage... sowas kann echt teuer werden!

[/OT]

Grüße,

  CHR!s

PS: Ich möchte hiermit darum bitten von einer Grundsatz-Diskussion 

abzusehen...  :Wink: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Am besten schliesst man den Beitrag und last das auf sich beruhen

Gruss Dave

----------

## ian!

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Am besten schliesst man den Beitrag

 

Ich denke das ist das Beste.

----------

